# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماالصواب في روايات حديث( لن تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة)

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

ماالصواب بارك الله فيكم في روايات حديث( لن تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة) ؟؟؟

رواية حتى يسئل عن خمس: عن عمره فيم أفناه، وعن شبابه فيم أبلاه، )
او رواية حتى يسئل عن اربع : عن عمره فيم أفناه، وعن جسده فيم أبلاه، )

الالفاظ (اربع اوخمس) (شبابه اوجسده)

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

في الزهد الكبير للبيهقي :
(725 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ ، أنبأنا أبو محمد عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن الدباس ، بمكة ، ثنا محمد بن علي بن زيد المكي ، ثنا محمد بن بكار ، ثنا حصين بن نمير أبو محصن ، عن حسين ، عن عطاء ، عن ابن عمر ، عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا تزول قدم ابن آدم يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن عمرك فيما أفنيته ، وعن شبابك فيما أبليته ، وعن مالك من أين اكتسبته وفيما أنفقته ، وما عملت فيما علمت "
*وفي شعب الايمان للبيهقي :
1737 أخبرنا أبو سعد الماليني ، أخبرنا أبو أحمد بن عدي الحافظ ، أخبرنا أبو يعلى ، حدثنا محمد بن عقبة ، حدثنا أبو محصن حصين بن نمير الهمداني ، حدثنا حسين بن قيس أبو علي الرحبي - وزعم أبو محصن أنه شيخ صدوق - عن عطاء ، عن ابن عمر ، عن عبد الله بن مسعود ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا تزول قدم ابن آدم من بين يدي ربه يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن خمس خصال : عن شبابه فيما أبلاه ، وعمره فيما أفناه ، وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيما أنفقه ، وماذا عمل فيما علم " قال محمد بن قتيبة : " شهدت حبان ، وبهزا فسألاه عن هذا " 
وفي مسند البزار:
1284 حدثنا حميد بن مسعدة ، قال : نا حصين بن نمير ، عن حسين بن قيس ، عن عطاء ، عن ابن عمر ، عن عبد الله بن مسعود ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل : عن شبابه فيما أبلاه ، وعن عمره فيما أفناه ، وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيما أنفقه ، وعن علمه ماذا عمل فيه " وهذا الحديث لا نعلمه يروى عن عبد الله بن مسعود إلا من هذا الوجه ، وقد تقدم ذكرنا لحسين بن قيس بلينه فاستغنينا عن إعادة ذكره ، ولا نعلم روى ابن عمر عن عبد الله بن مسعود إلا هذين الحديثين 
وفي تعظيم قدر الصلاة للمروزي:
* 743 حدثنا أحمد بن سعيد الدارمي ، قال : حدثنا حبان ، قال : حدثنا أبو محصن ، قال : حدثنا حسين وهو ابن قيس ، عن عطاء ، عن ابن عمر ، عن ابن مسعود ، رضي الله عنهم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لن تزول قدما عبد بين يدي ربه يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن خمس خصال عن عمره فيما أفناه ، وعن شبابه فيما أبلاه ، وعن ماله من أين أصابه وفيما أنفقه وماذا عمل فيما علم "
وفي مسند ابي يعلى:
* 5148 حدثنا محمد بن بكار البصري ، حدثنا أبو محصن حصين بن نمير ، عن حسين بن قيس ، عن عطاء ، عن ابن عمر ، عن ابن مسعود ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا تزول قدما ابن آدم يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن خمس : عن عمرك فيما أفنيت ، وعن شبابك فيما أبليت ، وعن مالك من أين كسبته وفيما أنفقته ، وما عملت فيما علمت " 
وفي اخلاق العلماء للاجري:
* 51 أخبرنا أبو بكر أخبرنا الفريابي أخبرنا محمد بن بكار القيسي أخبرنا أبو محصن حصين بن نمير عن حسين بن قيس عن عطاء عن ابن عمر عن ابن مسعود رضي الله تعالى عنهم أجمعين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا تزول قدما ابن آدم يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن خمس خصال : عن عمرك فيما أفنيت وعن شبابك فيما أبليت وعن مالك : من أين اكتسبت ؟ وفيما أنفقت وما عملت فيما علمت " 
وفي المعجم الاوسط للطبراتي:
* 7791 وبه : عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " والذي نفس محمد بيده لا يزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن أربع : عن عمره فيما أفناه ، وجسده فيما أبلاه ، وماله فيما كسبه ، وأين وضعه ، وأين أنفذه " " لم يرو هذه الأحاديث عن الضحاك بن مزاحم ، عن أبي الأحوص ، عن عبد الله إلا نهشل بن سعيد ، تفرد بها : عامر بن إبراهيم " *
وفي المعجم الصغيرللطبراتي76  1
حدثنا أبو الفضل القاسم بن محمد البرتي ببغداد حدثنا حميد بن مسعدة السامي ، حدثنا حصين بن نمير ، عن حسين بن قيس الرحبي ، عن عطاء ، عن ابن عمر ، عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : " لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن خمسة : عن عمره فيما أفناه وشبابه فيما أبلاه وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيم أنفقه وعن ما عمل فيما علم " لا يروى عن عبد الله بن مسعود إلا بهذا الإسناد تفرد به حميد بن مسعدة * 
وفي طبقات المحدثين للاصبهاني :
1225 حدثنا أحمد بن النضر قال : ثنا حميد بن مسعدة قال : ثنا حصين بن نمير عن حسين بن قيس الرحبي عن عطاء عن ابن عمر عن ابن مسعود قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تزول قدما ابن آدم من عند ربه حتى يسأل عن خمس : عن عمره فيما أفناه وشبابه فيما أبلاه وماله من أين كسبه وفيما أنفقه وماذا عمل فيما علم " *

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

الصواب في حديث حصين بن نمير ، عن حسين بن قيس ، عن عطاء ، عن ابن عمر ، عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنهما مرفوعا
   هو " حتى يسأل عن خمسة "
 والسؤال عن " الشباب "

وسنده ضعيف ولكن

 صح موقوفا عن معاذ رضي الله عنه  بلفظ " لا  تزول قدما عبد بين يدي الله يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن أربع عن علمه ما عمل  فيه عن جسده فيما أبلاه عن عمره فيما أفناه عن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيما  أنفقه "

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

وقد روي نحوه عن عدد من الصحابة
و أصح ماورد مرفوعا هو  حديث أبي برزة الأسلمي رضي الله عنه عند الترمذي وغيره
والعدد فيه أربع وثبت بدون العدد وبه
ولا يصح فيه عن شبابه  بل عن جسمه أو جسده

----------


## احمد ابو انس

946 - " لا تزول قدما ابن آدم يوم القيامة من عند ربه حتى يسأل عن خمس : عن عمره فيما
أفناه و عن شبابه فيما أبلاه و ماله من أين اكتسبه و فيما أنفقه و ماذا عمل
فيما علم " .

قال الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" 2 / 666 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 67 ) و أبو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 254 / 2 ) و الطبراني في
" المعجم الكبير " ( 1 / 48 / 1 ) " و الصغير " ( رقم 648 - الروض ) و ابن عدي
في " الكامل " ( ق 95 / 1 ) و الخطيب ( 12 / 440 ) و ابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق
" ( 5 / 182 / 1 ، 12 / 239 / 2 ) من طريق حسين بن قيس الرحبي حدثنا عطاء بن
أبي رباح عن ابن عمر عن ابن مسعود عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال فذكره .
و قال الترمذي : " حديث غريب لا نعرفه من حديث ابن مسعود عن النبي صلى الله
عليه وسلم إلا من حديث الحسين بن قيس ، و هو يضعف في الحديث من قبل حفظه " .
قلت : لكن له شواهد تدل على أنه قد حفظه من حديث أبي برزة الأسلمي و معاذ بن
جبل .
1 - أما حديث أبي برزة ، فيرويه أبو بكر بن عياش عن الأعمش عن سعيد بن عبد الله
بن جريج عنه . أخرجه الترمذي و الدارمي ( 1 / 131 ) و أبو يعلى في " مسنده "
( 353 / 2 ) و الخطيب في " اقتضاء العلم العمل " ( رقم 1 بتحقيقي ) و قال
الترمذي : " حديث حسن صحيح " .
قلت : و تابعه إبراهيم الزراع حدثنا ابن نمير عن الأعمش به . أخرجه أبو نعيم في
" الحلية " ( 10 / 232 ) . و ابن نمير ثقة ، لكن إبراهيم هذا لم أعرفه .
2 - و أما حديث معاذ ، فيرويه صامت بن معاذ الجندي حدثنا عبد المجيد ابن عبد
العزيز بن أبي رواد عن سفيان الثوري عن صفوان بن سليم عن عدي ابن عدي عن
الصنابحي عنه . أخرجه الخطيب في " الاقتضاء " ( 2 ) و في " التاريخ " ( 11 /
441 ) . و هذا سند لا بأس به في الشواهد ، رجاله ثقات غير عبد المجيد و صامت
ففيهما ضعف ، و قد قال المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 4 / 198 ) : " رواه البزار
و الطبراني بإسناد صحيح " . فالظاهر أنهما أخرجاه من غير هذا الوجه و إلا فهو
بعيد عن الصحة ! و قد رواه ليث عن عدي بن عدي به موقوفا . أخرجه الدارمي ( 1 /
131 ) و الخطيب ( 3 ) لكنه قال : " رجاء بن حيوة " مكان " الصنابحي " . و الأول
أصح . و ليث هو ابن أبي سليم و هو ضعيف و قد أوقفه ، و الرفع هو الصواب لهذه
الشواهد . و قد روي من حديث ابن عباس و زاد في آخره : " و عن حبنا أهل البيت "
. و هو بهذه الزيادة باطل ، و لذلك خرجته في الكتاب الآخر ( 1922 ) .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*بيان ضعف حديث ابن مسعود مرفوعًا: «لا تزول قدم ابن آدم يوم القيامة من عند ربه حتى يسأل عن خمس، عن عمره فيم أفناه .. الحديث», والكلام على شواهده.*


*قال الترمذي:*
*2416 - حدثنا حميد بن مسعدة قال: حدثنا حصين بن نمير أبو محصن قال: حدثنا حسين بن قيس الرحبي قال: حدثنا عطاء بن أبي رباح، عن ابن عمر، عن ابن مسعود، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «لا تزول قدم ابن آدم يوم القيامة من عند ربه حتى يسأل عن خمس، عن عمره فيم أفناه، وعن شبابه فيم أبلاه، وماله من أين اكتسبه وفيم أنفقه، وماذا عمل فيما علم».*
*قال الترمذي: هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه من حديث ابن مسعود، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا من حديث الحسين بن قيس، وحسين بن قيس يضعف في الحديث من قبل حفظه وفي الباب عن أبي برزة، وأبي سعيد.*


*ورواه البزار (1435) وأبو يعلى في «مسنده» (5271) والمروزي في «تعظيم قدر الصلاة» (846) والطبراني في «الصغير» (760) وفي «الكبير» (9772) وغيرهم.*


*واستنكره ابن عدي على حسين بن قيس الرحبي, فرواه في «الكامل» (3/220).*


*وحسين بن قيس هذا قال عنه أحمد بن حنبل: ليس حديثه بشيء، لا أروي عنه شيئًا.*
*وقال عبد الله بن أحمد: قال أبي: حسين بن قيس، يقال له: حنش. متروك الحديث، له حديث واحد حسن، روى عنه التيمي، في قصة البيع، أو نحو ذلك، الذي استحسنه أبي.*
*وقال يحيى بن معين: ليس بشيءٍ.*
*وَقَال أبو حاتم: ضعيف الحديث، منكر الحديث، قيل له: كَانَ يكذب؟ قال: أسأل اللَّه السلامة هو ويحيى بْن عُبَيد اللَّه متقاربين، قيل: هو مثل الحسين بن عبد الله بن ضميرة؟ قال: شبيه بِهِ.*
*وهذا الرجلان متروكان واهيان والثاني متهم.*
*وقَال البخاري: أحاديثه منكرة جدًا ولا يكتب حديثه.*
*وقال البخاري: ترك أحمد حديثه.*
*وَقَال النَّسَائي: متروك الحديث.*
*وَقَال فِي موضع آخر: ليس بثقة.*
*وَقَال العقيلي: له غير حديث لا يتابع عليه ولا يعرف إلا به.* 
*وقال الجوزجاني: أحاديثه منكرة جدًا فلا تكتب.*
*ونقل بن الجوزي عن أحمد أنه كذبه.*
*وقال الدارقطني متروك.*
*وقال البزار: لين الحديث.*
*وقال مسلم: منكر الحديث.*
*وقال الساجي: ضعيف الحديث متروك يحدث بأحاديث بواطيل.*
*وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم: ليس هو بالقوي عندهم.*
*وقال ابن حبان كان يقلب الأخبار ويلزق رواية الضعفاء بالثقات.*


*انظر «تهذيب الكمال» (1320) و«تهذيب التهذيب» (623).*


*ومن هذه حاله لا يقبل حديثه وكذلك لا يستشهد به.*
*
* *(فصل)*
*
*
*وأما حديث أبي برزة –رضي الله عنه- الذي أشار إليه الترمذي فهو الآتي:*
*قال الدارمي في «المسند» :*
*554 - أخبرنا أسود بن عامر، حدثنا أبو بكر، عن الأعمش، عن سعيد بن عبد الله بن جريج، عن أبي برزة الأسلمي رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة، حتى يسأل عن عمره فيما أفناه، وعن علمه ما فعل به، وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه، وفيما أنفقه، وعن جسمه، فيما أبلاه».*


*ومن طريق الدارمي خرجه الترمذي (2417) وقال: هذا حديث حسن صحيح، وسعيد بن عبد الله بن جريج هو بصري، وهو مولى أبي برزة، وأبو برزة اسمه: نضلة بن عبيد.*


*قال الدارقطني في العلل (6/309) : تفرد به أبو بكر بن عياش عنه-أي الأعمش-.*


*وأبو بكر بن عياش ليس من أصحاب الأعمش المعروفين, بل إن النسائي لما قسم طبقات أصحاب الأعمش إلى سبع طبقات, وذكر فيها ستة وعشرين راويًا لم يذكر فيهم أبا بكر بن عياش, وكذلك ابن رجب لم يذكره في «شرح العلل» عندما ذكر طبقات أصحاب الأعمش, فتفرده دون أصحاب الأعمش المعروفين محل وقفة وتأمل.*
*انظر «شرح العلل» لابن رجب (1/404) و (2/529).*


*هذا على فرض أنه ثقة لا مغمز فيه, فكيف وقد تكلم في حفظه؟!*
*قال عنه أحمد بن حنبل: ثقة، وربما غلط.*
*وقال أبو سعيد الدارمي: ليس بذاك في الحديث وهو من أهل الصدق والأمانة.*
*وقال: وسمعت محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير يضعف أبا بكر بن عياش في الحديث. قلت: كيف حاله في الأعمش؟ قال: هو ضعيف في الأعمش وغيره.*
*وقال أبو حاتم: هو وشريك في الحفظ سواء.*
*وقال العجلي: كان ثقة قديمًا صاحب سنة وعبادة وكان يخطئ بعض الخطأ.* 
*وقال ابن سعد: وكان ثقة صدوقا عارفا بالحديث والعلم إلا أنه كثير الغلط.* 
*وقال الحاكم أبو أحمد: ليس بالحافظ عندهم.* 
*وقال مهنا: سألت أحمد؛ أبو بكر بن عياش أحب إليك أو إسرائيل؟ قال: إسرائيل, قلت: لم؟ قال: لأن أبا بكر كثير الخطأ جدًا, قلت: كان في كتبه خطأ؟ قال: لا, كان إذا حدث من حفظه.* 
*وقال يعقوب بن شيبة: وفي حديثه اضطراب.* 
*وقال الساجي: صدوق يهم.* 
*وقال علي بن المديني عن يحيى بن سعيد: لو كان أبو بكر بن عياش حاضرًا ما سألته عن شيء, ثم قال إسرائيل فوق أبي بكر, وكان يحيى بن سعيد إذا ذكر عنده كلح وجهه.* 
*وقال أبو نعيم: لم يكن في شيوخنا أحد أكثر غلطًا منه.* 
*وقال البزار: لم يكن بالحافظ وقد حدث عنه أهل العلم واحتملوا حديثه.* 


*انظر «تهذيب الكمال» (7252) و «تهذيب التهذيب» (12/31/15).*


*وقد ذُكر له متابع خرج حديثه الأصبهاني في الحلية (10/232) قال: حدثنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن فضلويه النيسابوري، ثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن منازل، ثنا حمدون بن أحمد القصار، ثنا إبراهيم الزراع، ثنا ابن نمير، عن الأعمش به.*


*وإليك تراجم رجال هذا الإسناد:*
*عبد الله بن محمد بن فضلويه:*
*له ترجمة في «تاريخ نيسابور» (1910) وقال: الصوفي الزاهد أبو محمد المعروف بالمعلم النيسابوري ودفن بشاهنبر.*
*وفي «تاريخ الذهبي» (8/401/153) وقال: الصوفي المعلم من بقايا شيوخ نيسابور.*
*ولم يذكرا فيه جرحًا ولا تعديلًا.*


*أما عبد الله بن محمد بن منازل:*
*فقال الخطيب «تلخيص المتشابه» (1/437) : من كبار الصوفية له حكايات معروفة، لم يسند إلا القليل.*
*وقال الحاكم في «تاريخ نيسابور» (1332) : المجرد على الصحة والحقيقة لا على مجرى العادة!*
*وقال: وله حالات عجيبة!* 
*فمن أحب أن ينظر بعض حالاته العجيبة فليراجع المصدر المذكور.*


*وترجمه الذهبي في «تاريخه» (7/646/16) ومما قال:* 
*قال السلمي: له طريقة يتفرد بها .. وكان عالمًا بعلوم الظاهر!*
*وقال الحاكم: حملت إليه، يعني ابن منازل، غير مرة متبركًا به، وصورته نصب عيني!*


*وأما حمدون القصار:*
*فله ترجمة في «تاريخ نيسابور» (860).*
*وترجمه الذهبي (6/541/171) ومما قال فيه:*
*الصوفي العارف ..قدوة الملامتية بخراسان، ومنه انتشر مذهبهم، وهو تخريب الظاهر وتعمير الباطن، مع التزام الشرع وواجباته ظاهرًا وباطنًا.*
*وكان كبير الشأن، يقال: إنه كان من الأبدال.*
*وسئل عن طريق الملامة، فقال: خوف القدرية ورجاء المرجئة.*


*وأما إبراهيم الزراع:* 
*فيحتمل أن يكون إبراهيم بن أبي سويد البصري.*
*قال ابن أبي حاتم في «الجرح والتعديل» (2/122/ 377) : إبراهيم بن الفضل بن أبي سويد الذارع بصري .. وسمعت أبي يقول سمعت يحيى بن معين وذكر ابن أبي سويد فقال: يقال إنه كثير التصحيف لا يقيمها، وسمعت أبي يقول إبراهيم بن أبي سويد من ثقات المسلمين رضا.*
*ونسبه (الذارع) السمعاني في «الأنساب» (6/2/1679).* 
*وترجم له مغلطاي في «الإكمال» (1/217/222) ونسبه (الزارع) وكذلك فعل آخرون ممن ترجم له.*


*لكن قد جاء في «طبقات الصوفية» للسلمي (ص109) : حدثنا أبي رحمه الله قال حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن منازل حدثنا حمدون بن أحمد القصار حدثنا إبراهيم الزراد حدثنا ابن نمير عن الأعمش به.*


*والسلمي متهم.*


*وفي «عجالة الأحاديث المسلسلة» (ص114) : .. عبد الله بن محمد بن منازل أنا حمدون بن أحمد القصار أنا أبو نعيم الزراد أنا ابن نمير عن الأعمش به.*


*وعلى كل حال فلو سلمنا أن إبراهيم الزراع الذي في إسناد الأصبهاني هو ابن أبي سويد الثقة فهو موصوف بكثرة التصحيف, وكذلك من دونه مستورون ليس فيهم توثيق يدل على اتصافهم بالحفظ والضبط, وعلى ما يظهر أنهم من أهل الزهد وليسوا أصحاب حديث أصلًا, فلا يستقيم أن نرد ب هذا الإسناد كلام إمام حافظ ناقد كالدارقطني حين صرح بتفرد أبي بكر بن عياش عن الأعمش بهذا الحديث.*


*(فصل)*


*وقال المعافى بن عمران في «الزهد» :*
*203 - حدثنا عمارة، عن أبان، عن أبي برزة الأسلمي، قال: «لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة، حتى يسأل عن أربع: عمره فيما أفناه، وجسده فيما أبلاه، وعن علمه كيف علمه، وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيما أنفقه».* 


*أبان هو ابن أبي عياش؛ متروك.*
*
* *(فصل)*
*
*
*وقال الطبراني في «الأوسط» :*
*2191 - حدثنا أحمد قال: نا أبو يوسف القلوسي قال: نا الحارث بن محمد الكوفي قال: نا أبو بكر بن عياش، عن معروف بن خربوذ، عن أبي الطفيل عامر، عن أبي برزة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لا تزول قدما عبد حتى يسأل عن أربعة: عن جسده فيما أبلاه، وعمره فيما أفناه، وماله من أين اكتسبه وفيما أنفقه، وعن حب أهل البيت» .* 
*فقيل: يا رسول الله، فما علامة حبكم؟ فضرب بيده على منكب علي رضي الله عنه.*


*قال الذهبي في «الميزان» (1/443/1645) :*
*الحارث بن محمد المعكوف: أتى بخبر باطل؛ حدثنا أبو بكر بن عياش، عن معروف بن خربوذ، عن أبي الطفيل، عن أبي ذر - مرفوعاً: «لا تزول قدما عبد حتى يسأل عن حبنا أهل البيت», وأومأ إلى علي.*


*جعله هنا عن أبي ذر ولم يذكره بتمامه.*


*وقال الطبراني في «الأوسط» :*
*9406 - حدثنا الهيثم بن خلف الدوري، نا أحمد بن يزيد بن سليمان، - مولى بني هاشم - نا حسين بن الحسن الأشقر، نا هشيم، عن أبي هاشم الرماني، عن مجاهد، عن ابن عباس، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لا تزول قدما العبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن أربع: عن عمره فيما أفناه، وعن جسده فيما أبلاه، وعن ماله فيما أنفقه ومن أين كسبه، وعن حبنا أهل البيت».*
*لم يرو هذا الحديث عن أبي هاشم إلا هشيم، ولا عن هشيم إلا حسين بن حسن، تفرد به أحمد بن يزيد.*
*ورواه في «الكبير» (11/102/11177).*


*حسين الأشقر شيعي منكر الحديث واتهمه ابن عدي وغيره.*
*انظر «التهذيب» (1307) و«الكامل» (3/233/490) و«التراجم الساقطة من الإكمال» (67).*


*وقال أبو سعيد النقَّاش في « فوائد العراقيين» :*
*34 - أخبرنا إبراهيم بن أحمد بن أبي حصين، ثنا جدي أبو حصين محمد بن الحسين الوادعي، ثنا أحمد بن صبيح الأسدي، ثنا السري بن عبد الله السلمي، عن زياد بن المنذر، عن نافع بن الحارث، عن أبي برزة، رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم ونحن حوله جلوس: «لا والذي نفسي بيده لا تزول قدما عبد حتى يسأل عن عمره فيما أفناه , وعن علمه ما فعل به , وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيما أنفقه , وعن جسمه فيما أبلاه , وعن حبنا أهل البيت», فقال عمر رضي الله عنه: وما آية حبكم من بعدك؟ قال: فوضع يده على رأس علي وحوالي جنبه، قال: «آية حبنا من بعدي حب هذا».*


*زياد بن المنذر رافضي كذاب. انظر «التهذيب» (2070).*
*وشيخه نافع بن الحارث -ويقال: نفيع- مثله. انظر «التهذيب» (6466).*


*(فصل)*


*وأما حديث أبي سعيد الذي أشار إليه الترمذي فلعله الآتي:*
*قال المروزي في «تعظيم قدر الصلاة» :*
* 847 - حدثنا عقبة بن مكرم، قال: حدثنا أبو بكر الحنفي، قال: حدثنا داود بن الجارود، عن عطية العوفي، عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله، عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «والذي نفسي بيده لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن أربع ماله مما اكتسبه وفيما أنفقه، وعن جسده فيما أبلاه، وعن عمره فيما أفناه».*


*داود بن الجارود لم أقف له على ترجمة, وعطية العوفي ضعيف.*


*(فصل)*


*قال الطبراني في «الأوسط» :*
*4710 - حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن معاوية العتبي قال: نا زهير بن عباد الرؤاسي قال: نا عبد الله بن حكيم أبو بكر الداهري، عن محمد بن سعيد الشامي، عن إسماعيل بن عبيد الله، عن أم الدرداء، عن أبي الدرداء قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لن يزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن أربع: عن شبابه فيما أبلاه، وعن عمره فيما أفناه، وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه، وفيما أنفقه».*
*لا يروى هذا الحديث عن أبي الدرداء إلا بهذا الإسناد.*


*ورواه من طريقه الأصبهاني في «معرفة الصحابة» (5292).*


*أبو بكر الداهري متروك متهم, انظر «اللسان» (4/464/4208).*
*وشيخه محمد بن سعيد الشامي هو المصلوب على الزندقة وهو وضّاع معروف. (5241).*


*(فصل)*


*قال الخطيب في «تاريخ بغداد» (8/576) في ترجمة الحسين بن داود البلخي:*
*أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله بن الحسين بن إسماعيل المحاملي، أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن إبراهيم الشافعي، حدثنا الحسين بن داود البلخي، حدثنا شقيق بن إبراهيم البلخي، حدثنا أبو هاشم الأبلي، عن أنس بن مالك قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «يا ابن آدم لا تزول قدماك يوم القيامة بين يدي الله حتى تسأل عن أربع، عمرك فيما أفنيته، وجسدك فيما أبليته، ومالك من أين اكتسبته، وفيم أنفقته».*
*وقال الذهبي في «الميزان» (1/534) : هو في «رباعيات» أبي بكر الشافعي.*


*الحسين بن داود هذا قال عنه الخطيب: لم يكن ثقة.*
*وأبو هاشم الأبلي هو كثير بن عبد الله السامي؛ متروك منكر الحديث.* 
*«التهذيب» (4944).*




*وقال الخطيب في «المتفق والمفترق» :* 
*(1340) أخبرنا محمد بن علي بن الفتح أخبرنا علي بن عمر الدارقطني حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن أبي عثمان النيسابوري حدثنا محمد بن جعفر القاضي حدثنا محمد بن قتيبة بن سعيد السمرقندي حدثني أبي حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن جابر بن عبد الله قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسال عن أربع خلال عن عمره فيما أفناه وعن جسده فيما أبلاه وعن ماله فيما اكتسبه وفيما أنفقعه وعلمه فيما عمل به».*


*قال الدارقطني كما في «أطراف الغرائب والأفراد» :*
*1581 - حديث: لا تزول قدما عبد. . الحديث؛ تفرد به قتيبة بن سعيد السمرقندي عن ابن عيينة.*


*وقتيبة السمرقندي مجهول لم أقف له على ترجمة إلا ما تقدم في «المتفق والمفترق» وفي «تهذيب التهذيب» (8/361/642) أحال عليه.*


*وهذا الحديث منكر بمرة؛ ولا يقبل تفرد مثل هذا السمرقندي بمثل هذا الإسناد النظيف جدًا.*


*والخلاصة أن أمثل ما في الباب موقوف معاذ –رضي الله عنه- وقد سبق الكلام عليه هنا, وأما حديث أبي برزة وأبي سعيد –رضي الله عنهما- ففي النفس من تقوية الحديث بهما شيء, وبقية الطرق واهية وقد سبق بيان ذلك كله والله المستعان.

مدونة أبي حمزة مأمون 
*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

الكلام على زيادة ( وعن شبابه فيما أبلاه )
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه
أما بعد :

قال الترمذي في جامعه 2531 : حدثنا حميد بن مسعدة ، حدثنا حصين بن نمير أبو محصن ،أخبرنا حسين بن قيس الرحبي ، أخبرنا عطاء بن أبى رباح عن ابن عمرعن ابن مسعود عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
لا تزول قدما ابن آدم يوم القيامة من عند ربه حتى يسأل عن خمس :
عن عمره فيما أفناه ، وعن شبابه فيما أبلاه وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيما أنفقه وماذا عمل فيما علم .
أقول : حسين بن قيس متروك
قال المزي في ترجمته من تهذيب الكمال (6/ 467) :" وَقَال عَبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل ، عَن أبيه : متروك الحديث ، ضعيف الحديث ، وله حديث واحد حسن. روى عنه التَّيْمِيّ في قصة الشؤم.
قال عَبد الله : واستحسنه ابي.
وَقَال عَباس الدُّورِيُّ ، عن يحيى بن مَعِين ، وأبو زُرْعَة : ضعيف.
وَقَال معاوية بن صالح ، عن يحيى : ليس بشيءٍ.
وَقَال عبد الرحمن بن أَبي حاتم ، عَن أبيه : ضعيف الحديث ، منكر الحديث ، قيل له : كان يكذب ؟ قال : أسال الله السلامة هو ويحيى بن عُبَيد الله متقاربين ، قيل : هو مثل الحسين بن عَبد الله بن ضميرة ؟ قال : شبيه به.
وقَال البُخارِيُّ : أحاديثه منكرة جدا ولا يكتب حديثه
وَقَال النَّسَائي : متروك الحديث"
وقد وردت شواهد قد تقوي هذا الحديث إلا السؤال ( عن شبابه فيما أبلاه ) فليس يصح من ذلك شيء وإليك تفصيل الكلام
قال الطبراني في الكبير [ 111 ] حدثنا المفضل بن محمد الجندي ثنا صامت بن معاذ ثنا عبد المجيد بن عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد عن سفيان الثوري عن صفوان بن سليم عن عدي بن عدي عن الصنابحي عن معاذ بن جبل قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن أربع خصال عن عمره فيما أفناه وعن شبابه فيما أبلاه وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيما أنفقه وعن علمه ماذا عمل فيه .
أقول : صامت بن معاذ قال في لسان الميزان :" صامت بن معاذ بن شعبة بن عقبة الجندي أبو محمد يروى عن سفيان بن عيينة وكان راويا لأبي قرة حدثنا عنه المفضل بن محمد الجندي يهم ويغرب كذا قال بن حبان في الثقات وروى المفضل بن محمد الجندي عن صامت بن معاذ عن المثنى بن الصباح عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده رضى الله تعالى عنه رفعه قال تشد الرحال الى أربعة مساجد مسجدي والمسجد الحرام والمسجد الأقصى ومسجد الحبشة وهذا باطل بلا ريب فان كان صامت حفظه فهو من تخليط المثنى والذي أظنه انه من أوهام صامت والله اعلم ثم تبين لي انه صحفه وان الصواب ومسجد الخيف واخرج الدارقطني في غرائب مالك عن أبي طالب الحافظ حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن الصامت ثنا جدي صامت بن معاذ الجندي ثنا عبد المجيد بن أبي رواد عن مالك عن سمى عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة رضى الله تعالى عنه مرفوعا نساء كاسيات عاريات الحديث قال تفرد به صامت بهذا الإسناد "
أقول : وكذا شيخه عبد المجيد فيه كلام وهو إن كان صدوقاً فقد نص الحفاظ على أنه أخطأ في أحاديث
قال الخليلي:" ثقة لكنه أخطأ في أحاديث "
وضعفه جمع من الأئمة ووثقه آخرون فمثله لا يصمد عند المخالفة وقد خولف
قال الدارمي في مسنده 548 : أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ عَنْ سُفْيَانَ عَنْ لَيْثٍ عَنْ عَدِىِّ بْنِ عَدِىٍّ عَنْ أَبِى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصُّنَابِحِىِّ عَنْ مُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ قَالَ لاَ تَزُولُ قَدَمَا عَبْدٍ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حَتَّى يُسْأَلَ عَنْ أَرْبَعٍ عَنْ عُمُرِهِ فِيمَا أَفْنَاهُ وَعَنْ جَسَدِهِ فِيمَا أَبْلاَهُ وَعَنْ مَالِه مِنْ أَيْنَ اكْتَسَبَهُ وَفِيمَا وَضَعَهُ وَعَنْ عِلْمِهِ مَاذَا عَمِلَ فِيهِ .
أقول : محمد بن يوسف أوثق من عبد المجيد وقد خالفه في أمور
الأول : شيخ سفيان فجعله ليث بن أبي سليم وهو ضعيف ، وعبد المجيد جعله صفوان بن سليم
الثاني : لم يذكر زيادة ( وعن شبابه فيما أبلاه )
الثالث : جعله موقوفاً
وقد توبع محمد بن يوسف
قال هناد في الزهد 724 : حدثنا قبيصة عن سفيان عن ليث عن عدي بن عدي عن الصنابحي عن معاذ قال لا تزول قدما عبد بين يدي الله عز و جل يوم القيامة حتى يسئل عن أربع عن علمه ما عمل فيه وعن جسده فيما أبلاه وعن عمره فيما أفناه وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيما أنفقه
وقد نص الدارقطني على وهم عبد المجيد في العلل
جاء في العلل له :" س 967- وسُئِل عَن حَدِيثِ الصُّنابِحِيِّ ، عَن مُعاذِ بنِ جَبَلٍ ، عَن رَسُولِ الله صَلَّى الله عَلَيه وسَلم : لا تَزُولُ قَدَما عَبدٍ يَوم القِيامَةِ حَتَّى يُسأَل عَن أَربَعِ خِلاَلٍ ... الحَدِيثَ.
فَقال : يَروِيهِ عَدِيُّ بن عَدِيٍّ ، واختُلِف عَنهُ ؛ فَرَواهُ عَبد المَجِيدِ بن عَبدِ العَزِيزِ بنِ أَبِي رَوّادٍ ، عَنِ الثَّورِيِّ ، عَن صَفوان بنِ سُلَيمٍ ، عَن عَدِيِّ بنِ عَدِيٍّ ، عَنِ الصُّنابِحِيِّ ، عَن مُعاذِ بنِ جَبَلٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى الله عَلَيه وسَلم.
وَوَهِم فِي قَولِهِم : عَن صَفوان ، وإِنَّما رَوَى الثَّورِيّ هَذا الحَدِيث ، عَن لَيثِ بنِ أَبِي سُلَيمٍ ، عَن عَدِيٍّ ، عَنِ الصُّنابِحِيِّ ، عَن مُعاذٍ مَوقُوفًا.
وَرَواهُ مُحَمد بن حَسّان الأَزرَقُ ، عَن قَبِيصَة ، عَنِ الثَّورِيِّ ، عَن لَيثٍ بِهَذا الإِسنادِ ، فَقال فِيهِ : قال قَبِيصَةُ : أَراهُ رَفَعَهُ.
وَرَواهُ هَنّاد بن السَّرِيِّ ، عَن قَبِيصَة ، عَنِ الثَّورِيِّ بِهَذا الإِسنادِ مَوقُوفًا غَير مَرفُوعٍ ، وهُو الصَّحِيحُ عَنِ الثَّورِيِّ "
وقال أبو نعيم في معرفة الصحابة 4726 : حدثنا سليمان بن أحمد ، ثنا عبد الرحمن بن معاوية العتبي ، ثنا زهير بن عياد الرواسي ، ثنا أبو بكر الداهري ، عن محمد بن سعيد ، عن إسماعيل بن عبيد الله ، عن أم الدرداء ، عن أبي الدرداء ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
لا تزول قدم عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن أربع : عن شبابه فيما أبلاه ، وعن عمره فيما أفناه ، وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه ، وفيما أنفقه .
قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (10/277) :" رواه الطبراني في الكبير والاوسط وفيه أبو بكر الداهري وهوضعيف جدا "
وقال الدارمي في مسنده 537 : أخبرنا أسود بن عامر ثنا أبو بكر عن الأعمش عن سعيد بن عبد الله بن جريج عن أبي برزة الأسلمي قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :" لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن عمره فيما أفناه وعن علمه ما فعل به وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيما أنفقه وعن جسمه فيما أبلاه"
أقول : وهذا هو الشاهد الذي قوى فيه بعض أهل العلم حديث ابن مسعود المتقدم وليس فيه قوله ( شبابه فيما أبلاه )
بل ورد في بعض رواياته ما يصرح بمخالفة رواية ابن مسعود حيث نصص على حصر الأمور المسؤول عنها بأربعة فقط ( انظر مسند الروياني ( 1299) ، وفي رواية ابن مسعود عدها خمسة
وفي القلب شيء من تقوية هذه الطرق ببعضها 
وعلى كل زيادة ( شبابه فيما أبلاه ) منكرة 
هذا وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

كتبه / عبدالله الخليفي

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/107189/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ذكر الدليل على ضعف حديث:
(لا تزول قَدَمَا عبد يوم القيامة حتى يُسأل عن أربع خصال)
عَنْ مُعَاذِ بن جَبَلٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه و سلم: (لا تَزُولُ قَدَمَا عَبْدٍ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حَتَّى يُسْأَلَ عَنْ أَرْبَعِ خِصَالٍ: عَنْ عُمْرهِ فِيمَا أَفْنَاهُ، وَعَنْ شَبَابِهِ فِيمَا أَبْلاهُ، وَعَنْ مَالِهِ مِنْ أَيْنَ اكْتَسَبَهُ وَفِيمَا أَنْفَقَهُ، وَعَنْ عَلِمهِ مَاذَا عَمِلَ فِيهِ).
حديث منكر
أخرجه الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخ بغداد (ج11 ص441) وفي الجامع لأخلاق الراوي (ج1 ص131) وفي اقتضاء العلم العمل (ص160) وتمام الرازي في الفوائد (ج5 ص180) والطبراني في المعجم الكبير (ج20 ص60) والآجري في الثمانين حديثاً عن ثمانين شيخاً (ص373) وفي أخلاق العلماء (ص95) والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان (ج2 ص286) وفي المدخل إلى السنن الكبرى (ص317) وابن عساكر في جزء ذم من لا يعمل بعلمه (ص31) وفي تاريخ دمشق (ج35 ص118) من طريق صامت بن معاذ الجندي حدثنا عبدالمجيد بن أبي رواد عن سفيان الثوري عن صفوان بن سليم عن عديّ بن عديّ عن الصُّنابحي عن معاذ بن جبل به.
قلت: وهذا سنده ضعيف فيه صامت بن معاذ الجَنَدِيّ يتفرد ويهم ويخلط في الحديث، فهو منكر الحديث.([1])
قال عنه ابن حبان في الثقات (ج8 ص324): يهم ويغرب.
وكذا قال ابن حجر في لسان الميزان (ج3 ص178).
وذكر الدارقطني بأنه يتفرد في الأسانيد.([2])
وانظر العلل للدارقطني (ج6 ص47).
وله شاهد من حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: أخرجه الترمذي في سننه (2416) وغيره، وفيه رجل ضعيف، وهو حديث منكر.
وله شاهد آخر من حديث أبي برزة الأسلمي رضي الله عنه: أخرجه الدارمي في المسند (1/135) وغيره وفيه مجهول، وهو حديث منكر أيضاً.
وله شاهد آخر من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: أخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (11177) وفيه رافضي خبيث، وهو حديث منكر.
ويأتي تخريجهم في موضع آخر إن شاء الله.

كتبه
أبو عبدالرحمن فوزي بن عبدالله بن محمد الحميدي الأثري
_________________
[1]) وانظر ((لسان الميزان)) لابن حجر (ج3 ص178).
[2]) انظر المصدر السابق.

----------

